# Sticky  Post Here Whenever You Take A Positive Step



## Memories of Silence

I think it would be nice to have a thread for people to post in whenever they go out of their comfort zone/take a positive step.

☆☆

I went for a walk around the park by myself today, which is the only time I've walked anywhere alone. I'm going to do this everyday as long as the weather is good enough, and if anyone says hi to me, I'll force myself to say it back, even if it's hard to.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Silent Memory

Hi.


----------



## Memories of Silence

PHP:







Uniman said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> Hi.


Hi.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Silent Memory said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.


Awesome, you did it. :yay

A positive step forward.


----------



## Suchness

I meditated.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Suchness said:


> I meditated.


Awesome mate. :yay


----------



## Suchness

Uniman said:


> Awesome mate. :yay


Hi


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Suchness said:


> Hi


A positive step forward for you? :O


----------



## SplendidBob

Nice idea for a thread


----------



## Suchness

Uniman said:


> A positive step forward for you? :O


Saying hi to you is always a positive step.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I like this thread.

Posting my embarrassing pictures was a big one for me. I took a risk of possibly being made fun of and a picture being stolen. At this point I really don't care. It is nice having people to encourage you and they do it with you. It make it a lot fun. : )

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## harrison

I haven't done it yet (still having my cup of tea) but I'm going to make myself visit a friend at the markets. He called again the other night to tell me they were all going to be there. He's a book guy like me.

I can't believe how ridiculous I am about just seeing people that actually even like me to start with. My natural inclination is to not go - I really have to push myself each time.


----------



## Suchness

Did my morning love meditation.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Fun Spirit said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> Posting my embarrassing pictures was a big one for me. I took a risk of possibly being made fun of and a picture being stolen. At this point I really don't care. It is nice having people to encourage you and they do it with you. It make it a lot fun. : )
> 
> _Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


There was nothing wrong with how you looked in those photos.  You looked like a happy, fun person.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Silent Memory said:


> There was nothing wrong with how you looked in those photos.  You looked like a happy, fun person.


 Thank You  
Your words are kind 
But some pics I was a hot mess though. :rofl :rofl :rofl

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Suchness said:


> Saying hi to you is always a positive step.


:O


----------



## Suchness

Uniman said:


> :O


:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Suchness said:


> :yes


:no :yes :no :b


----------



## twistix

It's not so much social anxiety related, but I did manage to ease some general anxiety and tension that has been affecting my family after having a long, rather heartfelt conversation with my father.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I went for another walk, and the park was busier than yesterday. I only walk around it once in case I look like I'm doing something suspicious, but my parents said most people would walk around it a few times and that I would look normal, so I'll walk around it more than once next time.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I went for another walk, and the park was busier than yesterday. I only walk around it once in case I look like I'm doing something suspicious, but my parents said most people would walk around it a few times and that I would look normal, so I'll walk around it more than once next time.


Sounds good - I don't think anyone would think you were doing anything suspicious. 

Well I went to the market to see my friend - I used to sell with all those people years ago at a different book market. This one is going to be better I think. I need to get my act together now and join them again - a few of the guys I know made a lot of money there today very quickly, it was crazy. Nice atmosphere too with lots of people wanting to ask about books and then buy them.

I just hope I can do it with all this dizziness I get lately. I'll try though.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I somewhat made my first video recording. I decided to say a "Hi" to my little cousin. I figure maybe doing one for him would kind of help with my nervousness. I sent the link to my older cousin. I did ok. I literally stink.

I'm trying to make another video so I could post it on the "Post a Video of yourself" thread. I'm really bad at this.

Anyway that is what I did today.

Also: My actual first video I uploaded on Youtube was a poem song I had wrote and tried to recite. That video is private. No one saw it but my Mom.

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## AffinityWing

Last night, I told off a coworker that has been "snitching" on me to my manager and made me afraid I was almost going to get fired, so I guess I was able to grow some kind of backspine after all. Manager had a talk with me that I didn't clean up after myself yesterday, even though I stayed behind to. I'm guessing she is the one who told on me, but either way, if there was something I forgot to get or something I feel like they should have told me. 

She was vaping inside the store, being out of uniform, messing up multiple orders and yet had the audacity to tell the manager on me for a drink I didn't remake for her. (One that she messed up) Considering it seems like she's worked here much longer, I told her if there is such a problem she should let me know first. This girl started talking trash about me, right within my ear range, then acts all nice and friendly with me. What is with people always ****-talking me right when I'm a couple of inches away? Are they that poor at it, do they think I'm deaf..or? lol

There is this other coworker that started talking to me, who seems pretty cool. It made my shift much easier this time around. I suppose having around even just one or two coworkers that don't gossip or ****-talk can make all the difference sometimes.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> Sounds good - I don't think anyone would think you were doing anything suspicious.


Thanks.  When I went today, I walked around twice instead of once. Someone else was doing the same, so I didn't feel weird. We kept passing each other, which felt awkward in case she thought I was following her. I felt like turning around and walking in the opposite direction, but I didn't let myself.


----------



## Suchness

Meditated even tho I was tired.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Meditated even tho I was tired.


I'm very tired today too - must have been the hot day yesterday.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> I'm very tired today too - must have been the hot day yesterday.


I'm even more tired today, only had 3-4 hours of sleep. Was gonna go see my brother but don't know if I'll be able to.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> I'm even more tired today, only had 3-4 hours of sleep. Was gonna go see my brother but don't know if I'll be able to.


That's terrible you're having so much trouble getting enough sleep - wonder what's causing it?


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> That's terrible you're having so much trouble getting enough sleep - wonder what's causing it?


I haven't had that much trouble falling asleep lately but it happens every now and then.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Finally made a drs appointment: )


----------



## Oreoasis

I ran for a half hour in my neighborhood! I usually go to a treadmill, but I don't have access to one currently and I haven't gone ina few months. It was difficult and my sides HURT but now I feel a bit happier!


----------



## Memories of Silence

I think I got a few weird looks today when I went shopping, but I'm not worried about it.


----------



## andy0128

Today i spoke on the phone with a recruiter. Beforehand i noticed on her profile that we attended the same university although she was there a long time after me. Anyway i was eager to ask her about it before the end of the call, and i managed it and i inquired which flats she stayed in etc. All in all it seemed quite well received.


----------



## Fun Spirit

^ : D

This was small but I came across some notes I had written in a small notepad some time around 2009 and 2011. It was in my box of art stuff. Anyway I had a list of the things I didn't like about myself. Stuff like "I hate myself" "I am slow" "I am helpless" "I am sensitive" "I hate my personality" and some other stuff. Another note's main target was my "slowness" and how I learned. My reading comprehension is a bit weak so I felt bad about that at that time. {I still do} I was pretty hard on myself back then. {I'm somewhat am} The bright side about writing those things back then I had also written a list of "I can's." So I wasn't too messed up back then to not try to see myself in a good way.

Today for whatever reason, I threw away the negative notes. No need for me to keep them. I'm not as hard on myself as I was back then. I was going to throw away the positive list because it is an old list but I figure I should keep it. I threw away a list of my "100 things to do in a life time." I had a lot of silly unrealistic stuff I didn't see myself doing. Like sailing the 7 seas, swimming with the sea turtles, seeing a UFO, something about having George W. Bush or Hillary spit shinning my shoes, seeing the Grand Canyon, seeing a particular volcanoe in Africa, finding the Spinx's nose in the desert. I was a dreamer. {I'm still am. LOL} It is not that I don't believe I can do these things. I just changed my mind. Besides some of it I wrote just for fun. I still would like to watch the Sunrise and the Sunset at the beach and see my family {except my walked out on his Family Dad} live a happy life.

I just find it strange that I happen to throw those notes away today. {I went in my art box to find retrieve a small notepad. I guess it was meant for me to throw them out at this particular time in my life.}

_SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Kevin001

Went to a bible study with my friend. It was good. She said I was stiff lol. I was bobbing, raise a hand, palms out oh well. She is a cool girl, very attractive just not sure we're right there spiritually. Great night overall though so many people.


----------



## harrison

I told someone I'm talking to that I didn't like something she said to me. (just chatting on whatsapp so it was obviously easier though) I still find that sort of thing very difficult - and I'm over-sensitive. She's very direct about things and she said sorry, she was just joking, and that she wouldn't do it again. I get a good feeling from her.

I even told her yesterday I'm bipolar. That normally scares the hell out of me but with this person it wasn't too bad. And she still wants to talk so that's good.


----------



## Ghossts

Since I have been away for so long (since 2017), many things have happened. I actually beat my depression and anxiety back in February. I am very proud of myself. I can finally do the things I want and live a normal life. I am who I am, I love myself. 13 years of anxiety and depression finally ends. Time to do soooo much with my life.


----------



## versikk

First time wearing a skirt at this job!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Even though I have SA ringing up to make appointments is no problem to me. It was in the pat but now it's no issue. I'm thankful for htat.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Today I learnt how to use a semi colon! Hopefully it will improve my job applications.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

What if I went out of my comfort zone and it was a negative experience?


----------



## Karsten

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Today I learnt how to use a semi colon! Hopefully it will improve my job applications.


Can you teach me?


----------



## versikk

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Today I learnt how to use a semi colon! Hopefully it will improve my job applications.


Verily; for it is neat.


----------



## 3 AM

i called back the dentist and set up an appointment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence

I said something in public for the first time in nine years (very quietly, to my dad). I was supposed to say more today, but I had nothing to say. I'm used to not talking in public after how long it has been, so it's going to be weird for me.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> *I said something in public for the first time in nine years (very quietly, to my dad).* I was supposed to say more today, but I had nothing to say. I'm used to not talking in public after how long it has been, so it's going to be weird for me.


Jee, that's fantastic.  What did it feel like? Do you think you'll be able to start saying a bit more?


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> Jee, that's fantastic.  What did it feel like? Do you think you'll be able to start saying a bit more?


Thanks.  It wasn't as scary as I thought, but I still made sure no one else could hear me. I'm sure it will get easier if I keep trying, and I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  It wasn't as scary as I thought, but I still made sure no one else could hear me. I'm sure it will get easier if I keep trying, and I'll try again tomorrow.


That's great.  Would be strange after not doing it for so long I guess.

I think that's a *huge* positive step.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> That's great.  Would be strange after not doing it for so long I guess.
> 
> I think that's a *huge* positive step.


I used to try to hide under tables if I thought I had to talk to someone, and if I thought anyone had accidentally heard me, I couldn't relax for a few hours. It will be nice to be able to talk to my family in public again.  It's embarrassing having to nod or shake my head all the time. My family want me to talk to people in the supermarket if they say anything to me. When I'm ready, I'll go into a shop by myself.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I used to try to hide under tables if I thought I had to talk to someone, and if I thought anyone had accidentally heard me, I couldn't relax for a few hours. It will be nice to be able to talk to my family in public again.  It's embarrassing having to nod or shake my head all the time. My family want me to talk to people in the supermarket if they say anything to me. *When I'm ready, I'll go into a shop by myself*.


That will be a big one - but I guess the thing to do is to work up to it so it won't everwhelm you.

I find that condition (selective mutism) very interesting for some reason, like I told you before. I don't think I ever knew it was actually associated with anxiety. I don't know what I thought caused it though - which is probably a bit odd.

The daughter of one of my wife's friends had it as a young girl - but we aren't really in touch with them much anymore so I don't know if she still has it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> That will be a big one - but I guess the thing to do is to work up to it so it won't everwhelm you.
> 
> I find that condition (selective mutism) very interesting for some reason, like I told you before. I don't think I ever knew it was actually associated with anxiety. I don't know what I thought caused it though - which is probably a bit odd.
> 
> The daughter of one of my wife's friends had it as a young girl - but we aren't really in touch with them much anymore so I don't know if she still has it.


If I'm not buying anything, I can go into shops by myself, but if anyone talks to me, I can't answer them. I think if it was something like "Yes" or "No," I would be okay if I tried now because I've noticed that when I picture it, I'm less scared about talking to strangers than I would be of talking to my family in public. The strangers don't know I can't talk, so they can't make a big deal out of it like I always worried my family would. That's what my family have been telling me, too.

You get so used to not talking that your voice automatically switches off in certain places or if someone else is in the house, even when you're not feeling anxious. If you try to talk, it's very quiet/too fast if you can manage to get your voice to work (it freezes).

A lot of people I've heard about who have Selective Mutism always thought they were the only one who had it, and when it feels like that, it makes you feel weird and like everyone else is better than you just because they can talk and you can't. It's nice to know there are others.  It's supposed to be much more common than people think, and it seems true.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> If I'm not buying anything, I can go into shops by myself, but if anyone talks to me, I can't answer them. I think if it was something like "Yes" or "No," I would be okay if I tried now because I've noticed that when I picture it, I'm less scared about talking to strangers than I would be of talking to my family in public. The strangers don't know I can't talk, so they can't make a big deal out of it like I always worried my family would. That's what my family have been telling me, too.
> 
> You get so used to not talking that your voice automatically switches off in certain places or if someone else is in the house, even when you're not feeling anxious. If you try to talk, it's very quiet/too fast if you can manage to get your voice to work (it freezes).
> 
> A lot of people I've heard about who have Selective Mutism always thought they were the only one who had it, and when it feels like that, it makes you feel weird and like everyone else is better than you just because they can talk and you can't. *It's nice to know there are others. * It's supposed to be much more common than people think, and it seems true.


I'm sure there must be a lot of people that have it.

I think the closest I've come to it before was when I used to go to quite a lot of meetups for this meetup group. It was for anxiety/depression and I sort of hosted a fair few. One girl was so quiet she would just sit opposite me and look down at her lap. She did answer when I asked her something though, but very quietly. She was a really nice girl - a lot of the people were nice at that meetup.

Sometimes I think I'd like to start a new one - because the one that's going now I don't particularly like the organiser.


----------



## Citrine79

For so many years, I have never be able to find any motivation or good reason to get better and fight my demons. Yes, I wasn’t happy with things but I always managed to make excuses and continue in the status quo. Finally, after so much wasted time..I am ready. I have finally found the reason (want to move to a different city!) to get better. Going to take time and I have just begun therapy, but I feel some hope for the first time in a very long time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Citrine79 said:


> For so many years, I have never be able to find any motivation or good reason to get better and fight my demons. Yes, I wasn't happy with things but I always managed to make excuses and continue in the status quo. Finally, after so much wasted time..I am ready. I have finally found the reason (want to move to a different city!) to get better. Going to take time and I have just begun therapy, but I feel some hope for the first time in a very long time.


 Good luck.


----------



## tea111red

Citrine79 said:


> For so many years, I have never be able to find any motivation or good reason to get better and fight my demons. Yes, I wasn't happy with things but I always managed to make excuses and continue in the status quo. Finally, after so much wasted time..I am ready. I have finally found the reason (want to move to a different city!) to get better. Going to take time and I have just begun therapy, but I feel some hope for the first time in a very long time.


must feel good to finally have a breakthrough.


----------



## Citrine79

tea111red said:


> must feel good to finally have a breakthrough.


Yes! Long way to go yet and probably going to rough but I now have a goal I want to reach. It was a major change at my job back in October plus some other things that made my already bad state of mind much worse. As bad as things were, that was the catalyst to me getting help and starting back to the right track.


----------



## tea111red

Citrine79 said:


> Yes! Long way to go yet and probably going to rough but I now have a goal I want to reach. It was a major change at my job back in October plus some other things that made my already bad state of mind much worse. As bad as things were, that was the catalyst to me getting help and starting back to the right track.


good...good. hope you reach your goals!


----------



## fine_again

Signed up as an electric scooter charger... Haven't made money in 2 years.


----------



## fine_again

Called the vet today. Made multiple drafts of what to say, then made the call. Damn, I'm on a roll. :eyes


----------



## Raies

Been going to BJJ despite of anxiety over having been promoted (People wont think I deserve it!), and got complemented by the person who won gold in the national championship, felt pretty good.
Starting to be able to put up a fight against higher belts, too, which gives a nice feeling of progress.

Also managed to chat with a few classmates while walking home, despite of avoiding any discussion with them for the most of the year.
And asked an older friend to hang out, which he hasn't really taken me on, on, yet. I've always had major difficulties keeping in touch with people, and in the past I've just let my social connections slip.
This summer, though, I have made plans with a group of friends to meet up, got invited to visit another friend, and made plans to meet and perhaps study together with the best friend I've made in years.
Also managed to throw some jokes and chat a bit in hobbies.

Gonna leave this video where a bjj guy talks about doing pretty much the same stuff I've been doing to work on my anxiety, I think doing these things could help quite a few people:


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Today I woke up and a voice in my head told me to deactivate Instagram. I'm a firm believer that if you ever get a random idea as soon as you wake up that's unnatural to yourself it's probably divine intervention/your spirit guide trying to communicate with yu.

So that's what I did. I deactivated my Instagram and already i feel so much better. I didnt realise that this app that i was addicted to (refreshed at least 40 times a day) was causing me so much anxiety. All I felt from IG was negative emotions when I really think about it. How could i be addicted to that?

Now I dont have to worry about
-not getting enough likes
-my crush liking other girls pics
-not enough people watching my story
-the wrong people watching my story
-people i barely know unfollowing me and suddenly it's the end of the world
-not getting follow backs from people i've met
-people not responding to my DM even though i KNOW i've seen them online

Honestly, all this app gives me is just anxiety. And already i feel so much better now i've got rid of it. I'm happy living in the ignorance that my crush is hitting on girls on IG, and people are having the times of their lives on IG but i simply do not know. And I feel so much better already.


----------



## 3stacks

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Today I woke up and a voice in my head told me to deactivate Instagram. I'm a firm believer that if you ever get a random idea as soon as you wake up that's unnatural to yourself it's probably divine intervention/your spirit guide trying to communicate with yu.
> 
> So that's what I did. I deactivated my Instagram and already i feel so much better. I didnt realise that this app that i was addicted to (refreshed at least 40 times a day) was causing me so much anxiety. All I felt from IG was negative emotions when I really think about it. How could i be addicted to that?
> 
> Now I dont have to worry about
> -not getting enough likes
> -my crush liking other girls pics
> -not enough people watching my story
> -the wrong people watching my story
> -people i barely know unfollowing me and suddenly it's the end of the world
> -not getting follow backs from people i've met
> -people not responding to my DM even though i KNOW i've seen them online
> 
> Honestly, all this app gives me is just anxiety. And already i feel so much better now i've got rid of it. I'm happy living in the ignorance that my crush is hitting on girls on IG, and people are having the times of their lives on IG but i simply do not know. And I feel so much better already.


 I deleted mine a while back but I got it back a few days ago. Probably should have kept it deleted.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Told a story to a complete stranger today. It was a long story and I didn't **** it up.

That says a lot for my social anxiety. If I can tell stories to my family and to strangers, then I can tell them to anyone. Game on.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Great news! My mother and I both got hired at the thrift store. Training for me is next Tuesday morning, and my mothers is on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Great news! My mother and I both got hired at the thrift store. Training for me is next Tuesday morning, and my mothers is on Wednesday afternoon.


That's awesome monkey!! wishing you both the best!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's awesome monkey!! wishing you both the best!!


Thanks dear. :grin2:


----------



## Fun Spirit

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Great news! My mother and I both got hired at the thrift store. Training for me is next Tuesday morning, and my mothers is on Wednesday afternoon.


:boogie Double Money :boogie 
That is good to hear. I'm so happy for you. Good luck on with your training. You can do it Code _Money_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Fun Spirit said:


> :boogie Double Money :boogie
> That is good to hear. I'm so happy for you. Good luck on with your training. You can do it Code _Money_


Oh they are both volunteer positions so we would not be paid, but still, thank you Fun Spirit!


----------



## Fun Spirit

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh they are both volunteer positions so we would not be paid, but still, thank you Fun Spirit!


Oh
That is still great! I hope you will make people happy there. A thrift store makes me feel compassion for the less fortunate


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I hit rock bottom last night. Suddenly I don't think it's normal to have mental breakdowns every 6 months. I found a therapist that can see me last minute. I was really nervous but the session went well! I could of sat and talked for at least 5 hours. I'm really excited to start my recovery journey now.
I was putting off therapy for a year and I'm so glad that I'm back on the horse now. I'm mad I didnt go sooner but meh. I really just want to get better now.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I participated in an interview today that was very intimidating but I kind of kept my cool. I didn't sell myself 'cause my confidence ditched out but I pulled through it all without stuttering!


----------



## sweet_tooth87

Small step, but I focused on thinking positive today, and the results were more than great! Will do my best, to make this an habit!


----------



## 0589471

Despite a couple days' reluctance, I started my anxiety medication a few days ago. So far, so good. Not really any side-effects except for some mild nausea. Which, I've been dealing with nausea-inducing chronic migraines for many years so it's nothing new. Here's to hoping it works for me.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Despite a couple days' reluctance, I started my anxiety medication a few days ago. So far, so good. Not really any side-effects except for some mild nausea. Which, I've been dealing with nausea-inducing chronic migraines for many years so it's nothing new. Here's to hoping it works for me.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Fingers crossed!


:squeeze Thanks suchii!


----------



## Kevin001

Went out with friend again yesterday, anxiety was there for sure but I lasted. Good experience for me.


----------



## Eleonora91

Can going to a concert be considered as a success for someone who has anxiety?
Because I'm going to a festival in June and I'm ****ting myself but at least I will be with my boyfriend (not too fond of the idea of being alone around thousands of strangers). It will definitely be stressful and a challenge for my anxiety but will be worth it.


Also I'm taking regular driving lessons again so I'm having some social interaction and putting myself to the test (it's a constant process of being criticized for your mistakes, so not the most relaxing type of human interaction)


----------



## kesker

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Despite a couple days' reluctance, I started my anxiety medication a few days ago. So far, so good. Not really any side-effects except for some mild nausea. Which, I've been dealing with nausea-inducing chronic migraines for many years so it's nothing new. Here's to hoping it works for me.


:squeeze I really hope it helps, Alie. I've always found anxiety meds to be extremely useful. I rarely take them anymore because my HMO is reluctant to prescribe them which is irritating because I have to say I used them sparingly and intelligently--on an as-needed basis. They have always been the most useful medication I've ever taken. I actually attribute being offered a job due to how well I interviewed while being in a relatively calm state. Ok, sorry for blabbering. :eyes Hugsz


----------



## kesker

Eleonora91 said:


> Can going to a concert be considered as a success for someone who has anxiety?
> Because I'm going to a festival in June and I'm ****ting myself but at least I will be with my boyfriend (not too fond of the idea of being alone around thousands of strangers). It will definitely be stressful and a challenge for my anxiety but will be worth it.
> 
> Also I'm taking regular driving lessons again so I'm having some social interaction and putting myself to the test (it's a constant process of being criticized for your mistakes, so not the most relaxing type of human interaction)


Congratulations on doing all this! You deserve a lot of credit. These can be challenging undertakings. For myself, at concerts, I try to remember I'm there for the music and I hone in on that and if something social comes about as well, then that's an added bonus. It'll hopefully make it easier to be there with your boyfriend. Have a good time!!


----------



## Eleonora91

kesker said:


> Congratulations on doing all this! You deserve a lot of credit. These can be challenging undertakings. For myself, at concerts, I try to remember I'm there for the music and I hone in on that and if something social comes about as well, then that's an added bonus. It'll hopefully make it easier to be there with your boyfriend. Have a good time!!


Thank you! I will try my best and keep you posted. Hope you're seeing some improvements as well.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I managed to get out of bed before 9am! Usually I wake up around mid day so this is really early for me


----------



## Memories of Silence

I finally told my mum I want to see a therapist.  I've been waiting to do this since December, when I thought I should try it again.


http://imgur.com/FsoxPo2


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I finally told my mum I want to see a therapist.  I've been waiting to do this since December, when I thought I should try it again.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FsoxPo2


I'm glad you managed to do this. 

And I agree with you - it _is_ hard when there's people around.

You'd probably like the therapist I saw a while ago - he's a really nice older guy, very clever and doesn't try to push you or anything. He's up in Eltham though so would be a long way. Hopefully you can find someone closer to you. There's always that thing where they give you 6 or 10 free visits to a psychologist? You just go to a GP and they write up a mental health plan on the computer for you. I've done that a few times - they'll do it without any worries at all.

I hope you can find someone nice.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> I'm glad you managed to do this.
> 
> And I agree with you - it _is_ hard when there's people around.
> 
> You'd probably like the therapist I saw a while ago - he's a really nice older guy, very clever and doesn't try to push you or anything. He's up in Eltham though so would be a long way. Hopefully you can find someone closer to you. There's always that thing where they give you 6 or 10 free visits to a psychologist? You just go to a GP and they write up a mental health plan on the computer for you. I've done that a few times - they'll do it without any worries at all.
> 
> I hope you can find someone nice.


Thanks.  My mum wants me to try talking in public before I look for one because I keep telling her I'll do it, but then get too scared to because there are too many people around. I did it twice today (only to her) and it wasn't as bad as I thought.

Most therapists would have to be better than the one I had last time (the only time) and the one you saw last week. I had the health plan last time, and that's what I'll do again.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  My mum wants me to try talking in public before I look for one because I keep telling her I'll do it, but then get too scared to because there are too many people around. I did it twice today (only to her) and it wasn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> Most therapists would have to be better than the one I had last time (the only time) and the one you saw last week. I had the health plan last time, and that's what I'll do again.


Yeah I thought that looked like what your Mum was wanting - it would be hard for you though.

And yeah, in a way I wish you could come and see Adrian (my last therapist) - he would at least be nice to you. (probably a long way though) Plus I don't know how much he knows about your type of issues. (the selective mutism)

I was actually really surprised one time when he said he hadn't heard about blackouts during mania. Apart from that though he was a very nice guy. Smart and understanding. He is a psychologist - mid to late 60's, and used to be a scientist before he did his Phd in psychology.

The guy the other day was just a psychiatrist I thought I'd try. Mainly because he is cheap. (if I'm honest)  He just charges the gap of 40 bucks, so gets about 250 or so. He was hopeless.

I think I'll probably go back to my old psychiatrists place - where all my files are. It just costs more but will maybe be worth it.

The thing is though shrinks will usually just want to give you medication - although maybe they would suggest therapy with a psychologist in your case. I hope so - because I don't think meds are good straight off.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> Yeah I thought that looked like what your Mum was wanting - it would be hard for you though.
> 
> And yeah, in a way I wish you could come and see Adrian (my last therapist) - he would at least be nice to you. (probably a long way though) Plus I don't know how much he knows about your type of issues. (the selective mutism)
> 
> I was actually really surprised one time when he said he hadn't heard about blackouts during mania. Apart from that though he was a very nice guy. Smart and understanding. He is a psychologist - mid to late 60's, and used to be a scientist before he did his Phd in psychology.
> 
> The guy the other day was just a psychiatrist I thought I'd try. Mainly because he is cheap. (if I'm honest)  He just charges the gap of 40 bucks, so gets about 250 or so. He was hopeless.
> 
> I think I'll probably go back to my old psychiatrists place - where all my files are. It just costs more but will maybe be worth it.
> 
> The thing is though shrinks will usually just want to give you medication - although maybe they would suggest therapy with a psychologist in your case. I hope so - because I don't think meds are good straight off.


Everything I've read says it's a good idea to do some things I'm scared of so I can see that nothing bad will happen, so even if it's hard to, I want to try anyway. When I was in the supermarket, my mum asked me if I would like to try to get a job tidying the shelves and putting things on them, and I think that would be good. I do it so often when I'm there that she has to tell me to stop.

Adrian sounds like a nice therapist.  It's a bit too far from here, but I've seen that there are some who might be okay in Geelong, which is closer.

I think one of the reasons I didn't like my last therapist was that she looked like my sister's mother in law, who I didn't like (none of us did). They were nice people, but I don't think I was ready to get better then because I was too scared. I used to count how many days it was until I had to go back, and get nervous as it got closer.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Everything I've read says it's a good idea to do some things I'm scared of so I can see that nothing bad will happen, so even if it's hard to, I want to try anyway. When I was in the supermarket, my mum asked me if I would like to try to get a job tidying the shelves and putting things on them, and I think that would be good. *I do it so often when I'm there that she has to tell me to stop*.
> 
> Adrian sounds like a nice therapist.  It's a bit too far from here, but I've seen that there are some who might be okay in Geelong, which is closer.
> 
> I think one of the reasons I didn't like my last therapist was that she looked like my sister's mother in law, who I didn't like (none of us did). They were nice people, but I don't think I was ready to get better then because I was too scared. I used to count how many days it was until I had to go back, and get nervous as it got closer.


That's fantastic. I'm probably going to think of that when I go to the supermarket now when I see things a bit crooked. 

I actually do that in bookshops all the time - I did it again yesterday without even realising it. When they have those piles of new books out in the middle of the shop in Dymocks - if someone's bumped them I have to straighten them up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I went into a shop by myself today and bought something, then said "thanks" to the person who served me. It wasn't as bad as I thought.  I felt like I was doing something wrong.

I had said a few words to my mum in the supermarket, but I was so quiet she didn't notice until I told her when we were back in the car. When I was walking back to the car with my parents, I saw a little heater outside a shop, so I walked over to it to see if it was real or not. It was fake, but it was only $10, so I wanted it. My mum went back to the supermarket to get batteries for it and told my dad to go into the shop with me to buy the light, but he didn't hear her tell him. I walked into the shop and kept waiting for him to follow me in, but he was standing outside and not paying attention, so I went in by myself.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I went into a shop by myself today and bought something, then said "thanks" to the person who served me. It wasn't as bad as I thought.  I felt like I was doing something wrong.
> 
> I had said a few words to my mum in the supermarket, but I was so quiet she didn't notice until I told her when we were back in the car. When I was walking back to the car with my parents, I saw a little heater outside a shop, so I walked over to it to see if it was real or not. It was fake, but it was only $10, so I wanted it. My mum went back to the supermarket to get batteries for it and told my dad to go into the shop with me to buy the light, but he didn't hear her tell him. I walked into the shop and kept waiting for him to follow me in, but he was standing outside and not paying attention, so I went in by myself.


That's great you managed to do that. 

Is it like a little pretend heater or something?


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> That's great you managed to do that.
> 
> Is it like a little pretend heater or something?


Thanks.  I can tell it will keep getting easier. My FitBit says my heart rate went up to 105 while I was in the shop.

This is what I bought:

* *


----------



## blue2

Flame effect vintage tv LED light, I never knew such a thing existed, you learn something new everyday 🙂


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  I can tell it will keep getting easier. My FitBit says my heart rate went up to 105 while I was in the shop.
> 
> This is what I bought:
> 
> * *


Oh that's great - hope it keeps getting easier for you.

I love that little thing - it's a little old telly!  Very cute.


----------



## jordani

I have an important interview on Monday and know very well that I am going to get extremely nervous, it is already starting to build up. But I got some advice from a colleague and I am going to try and prepare for the interview. I will make a list with bullets for what I am thinking of saying. I am going to try and speak more slowly and calmly in so far as this is possible for me. That is the positive thing - I will try to prepare and the feeling that I am prepare will help me to lessen my worriedness, hope very much


----------



## Eleonora91

Eleonora91 said:


> Can going to a concert be considered as a success for someone who has anxiety?
> Because I'm going to a festival in June and I'm ****ting myself but at least I will be with my boyfriend (not too fond of the idea of being alone around thousands of strangers). It will definitely be stressful and a challenge for my anxiety but will be worth it.


I did it! My anxiety started sky rocketing two days before leaving to the point I was having regular crying fits multiple times a day and I was feeling physically sick, everything went well and I quite enjoyed myself at the concert even though it was so tiring and I managed to enjoy a visit of the city the following day too. I'm really happy it's over but I got some good memories from the whole experience.


----------



## Kevin001

Texted my dad happy father's day . We rarely talk.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Silent Memory

That is a cool thing you brought.


----------



## versikk

Still busy-beeing at work,
still supporting my troubled friend as much as I can muster. And being there for my sibling as much as I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I think I'm getting the hang of eye-contact. I was taking the Japanese approach to it before by avoiding direct eye-contact but it seems like I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## SpartanSaber

I guess trying to speak to people and make friends was a big positive step for me. But it was on the internet, I'm not usually a chatty person. So I do feel good about making new friends on steam.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Although I had a pang of dread, I managed to get to the shop and back. I like that sense of accomplishment you get when you don't want to do something but complete it any ways.


----------



## millenniumman75

I usually leave the office around the same time every day when I go in.


Today, I left twenty minutes early. It has been a while since I have done that. I ended up making up the time at home, but I got to take nap in the process. 


:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## hyacinth girl

got my eyes tested for the first time in many years. It's bad when sa keeps you from looking after your health


----------



## VIncymon

Met an old classmate today. Instead of just focusing on the _*business at hand*_ I actually had a short conversation.

This is hard. I'm usually on autopilot ..get in-get out....stopping to engage in casual conversation does not come easily to me.


----------



## wabisabi

Walked to the shops, reached out to someone (even if formally) who is going through a hard time.


----------



## versikk

looked up information about transmedicine, what clinic to go to.


----------



## truant

This isn't about SA, but my living room is no longer a hoarder's den. I can now use it again. I can sit on my couch and watch TV if I want. This is a big win for me.


----------



## versikk

truant said:


> This isn't about SA, but my living room is no longer a hoarder's den. I can now use it again. I can sit on my couch and watch TV if I want. This is a big win for me.


That is great. I bet it feels so relieving!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VIncymon

I moved out. I'm living on my own finally.


----------



## sibil

Today I shared breakfast with coworkers. I even went to buy something to invite.


----------



## CWe

Been walking farther away from my house without feeling too much anxiety. Just last year I couldn't even go very far... yay me


----------



## versikk

VIncymon said:


> I moved out. I'm living on my own finally.


excellent, well done. you've taken a huge step and shoved it way up that milestone!


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Took a airplane flight lesson. Small Cessna aircraft with just me and the instructor at the controls. I even got to handle the controls a bit by myself. Don't have a bug fear of flying. Ive flown in commercial airlines plenty of times but being in the cockpit of a small plane was quite scary.


----------



## XebelRebel

Writing on the web again seems more like a giant leap than some little step.


----------



## AffinityWing

I tried going to a Japanese cultural festival tonight hoping to meet up with some classmates there, since I was nervous and too self-conscious to stay there alone. So I was mostly on my phone just hoping someone from class would get there already. It seems most of them didn't arrive until there was already a long line formed, so I couldn't take it anymore and called my family to pick me up. (As my luck would have it, one of them just got through the line as I already had to leave. :crying 

Ah, well. It was somewhat bad timing and poor circumstances, too I guess..I hadn't brought any change on me for it either and the battery on my phone was dying. At least I tried.. I couldn't even get myself to speak in Japanese to any of the Japanese people there because of how self-conscious of my terrible speaking I am, or try much of the booths (Only stopped at one where a girl was writing people's names in Japanese) so it feels pointless that I went there, but in the past I wouldn't have ever so much as mustered the courage to even make myself go to something like that. :afr


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Job interview went well today. So there is that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

That is awesome mate.


----------



## Protozoan

I booked an appointment to see a psychologist


----------



## LenaZ

I made plans with two girls from my class to go visit an art gallery.
I am usually such a recluse, so I am very happy I did that!
I just hope I won't get too much anxiety and chicken out at the last minute.
I am going to try very hard to not give into that.


----------



## Zlajo

I finished moving. I am now in my apartment.


----------



## AffinityWing

Went to the orientation for a volunteering opportunity I'm starting soon. I'll be speaking one on one with people who are learning English and that want to improve their confidence in speaking it. I'm very interested in getting experience teaching English for a job teaching Chinese children English that I found online and perhaps applying for JET in the future. Although, to be honest, it was mostly because I got sick of so much rejection in my job searches and wanted to boost my resume.

But of course, it feels great to help people out and get together with others to do a good thing, too. I've met some really lovely and kind people so far, and left incredibly happy after that orientation. This program expects you to help folks out with their English through a social-like way, not through following a curriculum, so I hope I can let loose enough to do a good job. It sounds beneficial for SA too.


----------



## skyg4

I recently started thinking and reflecting on my social anxiety. I have noticed my thinking is less distorted slightly and I feel more comfortable in public. I manage to laugh and smile more with people I don't know. I'm still pretty intimidated, but these are improvements.


----------



## AffinityWing

I went to a student-faculty mixer today and got to talk with some people who are also taking foreign language classes. One talkative guy approached me, showed me a video series on his laptop and I started talking with him and another girl. The guy even told me where and what time he usually hangs out, if I want to hang out again. There's still some awkwardness and difficulty in my social interactions, like getting left out of the conversation, not being responded to, making other people feel awkward, etc. but I'm glad I took another small step. Going to something like a mixer in and of itself was another bold move I would have never previously thought I would take.


----------



## Whookam

I made myself go to an away weekend with a new group of people I sing with. 24/7 socialising for 3 days, was really full on but now when I go to rehearsals I know lots of people and don’t feel awkward at break times 😊 it paid off in the long run


----------



## JayDivision

Plan on going to a bar alone tomorrow. Not expecting much, but hopefully i atleast find a new drink to like


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had an eye test today and said which letters I could see and which lenses were better instead of pointing to my handwritten alphabet like I did the last two times I went.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I had an eye test today and said which letters I could see and which lenses were better instead of pointing to my handwritten alphabet like I did the last two times I went.


That's fantastic - sounds like you're getting a lot better.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

I tried some squid dish at a japanese market and it was great. Sat down with other people close by but didn't worry, guess I was more hungry than anxious.


----------



## midas

I started to take care of my health and fitness. I became close to Jesus.


----------



## AffinityWing

I told one of my professors that I had SA today and if he could find a group to place me in for a group project we have. I was very worried about how he would take it and I made sure to tell him that in no way was I telling him so that I could get out of the presentation. This will be the first time I tell someone I have it, besides to one friend I've told and some attempts to my family. 

I had the names of two people in mind (from a former project we did) who I thought of trying to partner up with beforehand, but I didn't know what either of them looked like and I was too scared to find out who they were myself so I left the class early. :sigh

I missed my chance to get in a group today because of that, but I'm hoping my professor can find a group with people related to my major for me. I feel ashamed I have to ask about that in and of itself...And I never thought I'd be telling outside people about my SA like that, since I didn't agree with the idea of sharing it so openly but since I've been making small progress, I thought I wanted to start coming out about it more.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I got my learner's permit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> I got my learner's permit.


 That's awesome!


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks.  I hadn't seen some of the questions before, so I was sure I was going to fail the test.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  I hadn't seen some of the questions before, so I was sure I was going to fail the test.


 The way they do it here is you have to know the answer to every question they could possibly ask even though they don't ask every question you have to know the answer to. It's kinda dumb that they don't just tell you what's gonna be on the test but I guess that is their way of forcing people to study everything. But here, you have to get a certain percentage to pass. I don't remember what it was but let's say 80%. 79% on most tests would still be passing (It would be like a C or something in school) but on the driver's test you either pass or fail. Which I thought was kinda dumb

Funny thing was when I got my license this time, I failed the vision test and they let me go anyway. Which seemed very odd to me. Like she didn't even say "you didn't pass the vision test". I could just tell that I didn't because I couldn't see most of the letters I was supposed to call and just guessed.

EDIT - Also funny is that when you're out driving around here almost everyone breaks almost every traffic law they have. If the speed limit is 45 most people are going 70 and weaving in and out of traffic without signalling and tailgating and so forth. So if you're on a road where the speed limit is 45 and you're going 60, you will probably have someone tailgating you because they want to go faster. So you can't win even if you break the speed limit. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> The way they do it here is you have to know the answer to every question they could possibly ask even though they don't ask every question you have to know the answer to. It's kinda dumb that they don't just tell you what's gonna be on the test but I guess that is their way of forcing people to study everything. But here, you have to get a certain percentage to pass. I don't remember what it was but let's say 80%. 79% on most tests would still be passing (It would be like a C or something in school) but on the driver's test you either pass or fail. Which I thought was kinda dumb
> 
> Funny thing was when I got my license this time, I failed the vision test and they let me go anyway. Which seemed very odd to me. Like she didn't even say "you didn't pass the vision test". I could just tell that I didn't because I couldn't see most of the letters I was supposed to call and just guessed.


It's similar here, but the online practice test lets you know which questions you got right or wrong and which part of the book they were mentioned in so you can study that section again. Most of the questions in the real test were the same as the practice one, but you don't know if you've passed or failed until you finish and go back to the desk. I got 94%, and you need 78% to pass. I think I got two wrong, and the receipt told me which parts of the book I need to look at again (sharing the road and parking).

The eye test here was very easy. I only had to read one line (they let me write them instead of saying them) and the letters were big, and they were the same size on every line. One of the reasons I waited so long to try to get my permit was that I didn't think I would be allowed to because of my vision.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> It's similar here, but the online practice test lets you know which questions you got right or wrong and which part of the book they were mentioned in so you can study that section again. Most of the questions in the real test were the same as the practice one, but you don't know if you've passed or failed until you finish and go back to the desk. I got 94%, and you need 78% to pass. I think I got two wrong, and the receipt told me which parts of the book I need to look at again (sharing the road and parking).
> 
> The eye test here was very easy. I only had to read one line (they let me write them instead of saying them) and the letters were big, and they were the same size on every line. One of the reasons I waited so long to try to get my permit was that I didn't think I would be allowed to because of my vision.


 Yeah. They did have the online practice test here and I just kept taking it until I passed every time. But it was still harder than I thought a driving exam should be. It was way harder than my first driving exam when I was 15. Or I guess I should say I think it had way more questions on it than my first one did (although that's obviously been so long I don't remember it well). Also I took driver's ed when I was 15 and had to have a certain number of hours spent driving with an instructor who was very good at what she did and taught me how to parallel park perfectly (which I pretty much never had to do again once I got my license because it's rare that you ever have to do that anywhere). She also prepared me for the road test better than she was required to by taking me on the exact route they would be taking me on and telling me how they try to trick you on certain parts.


----------



## truant

I rode the bus today. Not by choice. I had to to get to my therapy appointment. I had a panic attack and was nauseated the whole way, and am still nauseated, but I did it. Haven't been on a bus in about 8 years.


----------



## Kevin001

Practiced driving again for first time in like 2yrs. Did ok .


----------



## killyourheroes

I went on a date. Multiple dates actually. I thought I'd never be able to do it!


----------



## PandaBearx

I didn't really think it was a big step but in retrospect I did manage to give a presentation which isn't something I'd felt I was able to do a year or two ago.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Today my boss told me off. A few years ago I would apologise immediately, falter, say i'm sorry hundreds of times, feel crappy and go in the toilet and cry. But .... I stood my ground. I didn't cry. I didnt say soryy. This is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## zkv

Positve... hopefully? I went back on psychiatric drugs. Things had been getting way out of hand and I couldn't see it.

Not a 'triumph over social anxiety' but whatever.


----------



## unemployment simulator

well I did a video call yesterday for the first time. but all my fears about doing one are still there as I feel like those fears actually came true. so I am still no closer to being able to successfully do video calls with people...


----------



## D'avjo

lily said:


> I reduced my benzo medication, it is time to. I really hope I could do the next step.


Well done Lily, can be tough so I've heard, but sure you can do it!!


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Today I told my therapist about a deep seated problem I have. I wasnt planning on telling her as it's steeped in shame. I'm proud of myself for finally telling her.


----------



## hyacinth girl

Got a haircut. Feels so good! I also called yesterday to make the appointment instead of doing it online


----------



## D'avjo

BleedingHearts said:


> Basic enough for most people but, being in a routine again. Even I end up doing fairly menial tasks throughout the day I still feel a sense of accomplishment and it redirects a lot of my usual depressive thoughts to something positive.
> 
> Maybe to clarify, it's cutting out things and adding things to my regular routine which consisted of staying up until the early mornings playing video games, waking up late afternoon and continuing that cycle. Also binge eating out of boredom.
> 
> Now that the weather is nice here, I find myself actually _wanting_ to start the day early and get outside in my backyard or go for a bike ride and I just feel better in general. Slow steps towards working on myself is progress in any shape.


Well done, routine is good when depressed. Now just remember to shout **** you at your depressive thoughts when they tell you to mope around.


----------



## LCoilerAlert

I still can't do college because of my social anxiety but I take online classes. I played shows as a guitarist in my 20s to force myself out of my comfort zone. Now I'm taking a step forward again by creating and maintaining a YouTube Channel. Please check it out if you have a YouTube account. Search "Lotusbag Floral Alexander Guitarwealth101 Channel Albuquerque" That should pull it up. Please subscribe, like, comment and share a link to my channel with all your friends. Working on this channel has given me a sense of purpose and aliveness. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I haven't stalked a particular person (my LO's crush) in 3 months. This is huge progress for me. Before, I would go on their page and see that my LO would like their selfie and never mine, and it would make me feel like crap. But in a way I was weirdly addicted to that feeling as I would keep coming back to check. Anyway I haven't stalked them in 3 months. Its actually been hard as I have wanted to stalk but I will not. And it's tremendous progress.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I volunteered to go to a meeting with the higher ups to get some exposure. I doubt it's going to go anywhere,  and I'm sure I'll just humiliate myself, but I feel good about the fact that I'm trying.


----------



## Cascades

I don't think I have social anxiety anymore. 

I still don't really have friends. I still struggle with depression. I still feel lonely at times. I still have my doubts, fears and worries but overall from where I was at 10 years ago, my social anxiety has really died down. I'm not even 100% sure what changed. I do know that staying in my job, interacting everyday with customers and my co workers has given me the push I needed. I still am quiet but I think its just my personality. I still get a little nervous meeting new people and am yet to find the courage to go to a meet up group. The days of sitting in the car, too afraid to get out and walk through the shops are gone though. The thoughts of worry about what other people will think of me are mostly behind me. I start conversations now. I don't feel that pit in my stomach when I talk to people. I go places by myself now. I speak up in group settings at work. I talk to complete strangers all the time. 

I don't know whether it's me getting older. I don't know what happened.

The first step though was accepting I had it. From there I joked to people about having SA and was surprised when many people either laughed with me or told me they had it too. It could also be that having SA these days is more common. When you find out you aren't alone you feel more at ease. I put myself out there more. I forced myself to say hello to people. I forced myself to have conversations and not run away or hide. I told myself I was human and that everyone makes mistakes, everyone has those moments where they say something stupid or do something embarrassing. It's been about 10 years to get to where I'm at. As I said, I still have my moments but overall the massive anxiety I used to have just is no longer there. The next step for me is finding friends. Going to meet up groups. I just gotta keep pushing and putting myself into uncomfortable environments.


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> I don't think I have social anxiety anymore.
> 
> I still don't really have friends. I still struggle with depression. I still feel lonely at times. I still have my doubts, fears and worries but overall from where I was at 10 years ago, my social anxiety has really died down. I'm not even 100% sure what changed. I do know that staying in my job, interacting everyday with customers and my co workers has given me the push I needed. I still am quiet but I think its just my personality. I still get a little nervous meeting new people and am yet to find the courage to go to a meet up group. The days of sitting in the car, too afraid to get out and walk through the shops are gone though. The thoughts of worry about what other people will think of me are mostly behind me. I start conversations now. I don't feel that pit in my stomach when I talk to people. I go places by myself now. I speak up in group settings at work. I talk to complete strangers all the time.
> 
> I don't know whether it's me getting older. I don't know what happened.
> 
> The first step though was accepting I had it. From there I joked to people about having SA and was surprised when many people either laughed with me or told me they had it too. It could also be that having SA these days is more common. When you find out you aren't alone you feel more at ease. I put myself out there more. I forced myself to say hello to people. I forced myself to have conversations and not run away or hide. I told myself I was human and that everyone makes mistakes, everyone has those moments where they say something stupid or do something embarrassing. It's been about 10 years to get to where I'm at. As I said, I still have my moments but overall the massive anxiety I used to have just is no longer there. The next step for me is finding friends. Going to meet up groups. I just gotta keep pushing and putting myself into uncomfortable environments.


That's really great to hear - I'm glad things have gotten better for you. My anxiety's change a lot over the years too - although it can still be very bad sometimes.

Hopefully you're up in Sydney too - and not down here in melbourne.


----------



## Cascades

@harrison Yes, I'm still up here unfortunately. Would rather be back home even with the lockdown. How are you coping with the curfew and all?


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> @harrison Yes, I'm still up here unfortunately. Would rather be back home even with the lockdown. How are you coping with the curfew and all?


I'm not coping with it very well at all tbh - it's driving me insane. Needs to be done though - I think they should have done it probably a while ago.

I was talking to a guy I know yesterday and up until the full lockdown started he was still driving around looking for books and doing basically everything he normally does in life.

Only now that he's being made to is he restricting his movements. I'd say most people are like that - a lot of them need to be forced to comply. Sounds a bit rough but in this circumstance I think it's true.

I used to joke that I wish I'd got out of Melbourne and up to Sydney or maybe Qld - but I don't really mean it. I'd feel like I abandoned my wife and son and I'd be worried about them. We'll ride it out down here, it'll be okay.


----------



## introvert33

I went to the doctor's today. I hate going and hate talking about my issues with depression, but I did. New script for Wellbutrin, and the advice to eat healthy, exercise, and go to counseling. I did recently re-start counseling as well. So hopefully positive steps. 



I found it interesting my primary did mention try reaching out to socialize on a video call, and while doing so said basically 'I don't particularly like initiating calls and visits, I get nervous or fear rejection, silly I know, but its good to reach out.' I wonder if she was just picking up on me or does she really?


----------



## Deezie

Posting in different forums here and even though I worry what people will think...I still do it anyways! I've been working on my confidence and I think this will help.


----------



## Kevin001

Drove to church by myself today and pumped my own gas for the first time, never thought I'd be at this point in my life.


----------



## scribble

My journey took me a decade, but i'm still not done as i can still do better. But I can say i have overcome social anxiety where it no longer affects my life.

- I'm graduating college next year, i finally was able to sit through a crowded classroom

- my thought pattern has changed, i've become more positive and changed my outlook on life. i have more hope in life (thank you CBT)

- i have more self worth and established boundaries, i'm in a healthy relationship where i can communicate my needs

- i've learned to open up and show my personality more to others, took my 2 years with therapy

- medication has helped control my moods and help my get up in the monring to start the day

- i workout and am a constant improver now

my next steps is to make friends and start my career next year. i'm excited and i know i'll fail but hell, i've failed before and im still here


----------



## zkv

I'm messaging with three people I met in the clinic. We're already planning a get together for next week.

Not everything is bad. Silver linings and whatnot.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I've started doing CBT over the phone with a therapist!


----------



## zkv

In the past when going places I talked to random people. On several occasions we kept talking. I don't do this too often obviously because SA but yeah. Downside is a lot of times you're left second-guessing yourself, wondering if you came off as an idiot or crossed a line or shared too much. But when it feels good, it feels good.

Yesterday I walked around the street market (I was supposedly working, but I'd say I was just helping a bit and testing myself a lot) and talked to quite a few people, some I've sort of known for years, some I had never talked too. It took it out of me, left me exhausted, but I think it was good.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wracked up the courage to ask a co-worker for a ride. I think she was as nervous as I was, so I just kept talking and trying to be helpful. I hope i made a good impression.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Today I spoke out in front of a crowd at a protest. It took me ages to pluck up the courage and I sounded a bit weird at first as I was struggling to speak. Afterwards I just shook like a leave. Physically it did not feel good but I am happy that I managed to do this. It's now been hours and I still feel anxious but I know it will go away once I meditate.


----------



## Zatch

Talked my friend out of suicide last night, thank goodness. It made me so anxious I was about to break in half but I kept a level head and did my best to express my empathy with their situation. As well as letting them know they aren't alone.

Very happy I could make a difference.


----------



## CWe

somber said:


> Talked my friend out of suicide last night, thank goodness. It made me so anxious I was about to break in half but I kept a level head and did my best to express my empathy with their situation. As well as letting them know they aren't alone.
> 
> Very happy I could make a difference.





somber said:


> Talked my friend out of suicide last night, thank goodness. It made me so anxious I was about to break in half but I kept a level head and did my best to express my empathy with their situation. As well as letting them know they aren't alone.
> 
> Very happy I could make a difference.


That;s lovely of you :


----------



## That Random Guy

I made phone calls to a previous employer where I didn't exactly leave on best terms... wasn't bad terms either really but I know they weren't exactly fond of me. I definitely fudged up on my openers but I managed to do what I needed to do for my current job. I wasn't happy having to do it but I'm glad it's over. I might have to do it again depending on what goes on but job done.


----------



## Starcut83

Went to a men's group today. Just a small group of guys talking guy stuff, dating, sex, bad jokes, and support if needed. Felt very little anxiety and ended up doing most of the talking beside the guy running the group. Lots of laughs and sharing stories.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Asked a attractive woman a question in a grocery store. Didnt follow it up with a conversation but at least I made a sound. Thats progress!


----------



## Whatswhat

I’m going to a pickleball meetup this afternoon.


----------



## VIncymon

I finally put the last of the unused wedding supplies from my breakup for sale.
I have been holding this off for over 6months now....but I can finally let go.


----------



## Sainnot

Finally it seems some psychopath whose been harassing me is going to leave me alone. Glad to just be away from them again.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I hope to add something substantial here some day


----------



## VIncymon

I keep volunteering for difficult tasks at work despite public (and sometimes embarrasing) epic fails...the more I face the fear of failing ...the less often I make mistakes....and occasionally I do something awesome that the boss commends me for.

I hope this doesn't sound like a humble brag


----------



## movingbee

This day, I had the courage to spend a little money for my rich cousin. Its quite embarrassing when she told me that I'm stingy but, I just let it go.


----------



## Yvonnie

Today, I decluttered my things and posted them online. Happy to generates sales!


----------



## VIncymon

Started back exercising


----------



## MusicalRose21

I decided to go to a bakery with an old friend from college the other day.


----------



## Blue Dino

I took 7 positive steps today in the evening. I dusted off a few cowebs on the middle landing of the staircase at home. To reach that middle landing, I have to walk 7 steps up. But then I did have to walk back down, so technically I negated all of my positive steps.


----------



## mt moyt

im taking everything as a learning experience. it seems to help. just trying not to dwell on anything and take it as an learning experience. doesnt even matter if i dont remember what i learned, but just the attitude helps with reducing nervousness in the moment.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I actually went to a social meetup last week. The social anxiety was pretty bad on the way there, and once I walked in then intensity ramped right up. But once I sat down and added my own takes on the conversatoin, I started to relax a bit.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

I starting looking for a job again, even reading the specifications is scary for me.


----------



## VIncymon

Got married.
Seranaded my wife with guitar in front of the whole wedding.
It was a good day.


----------



## Ai

Finally started working again. I'd been trying to rustle up the courage for the past year and a half with little luck. However, in mid July, I received an e-mail from my old manager. Turns out, my previous narcissistic sociopath of a boss sold the company to the manager--who was furious when said boss had fired me. So as soon as old-boss was gone, new-boss reached out to me and offered me my job back with a raise. 

It's been a little terrifying, having been largely away from the pubic for so long _and _having to confront the trauma existing in that space occasionally re-triggers from time to time (old-boss was a legitimate monster of a human being)... but the experience so far has actually been much healthier than it once was and I'm doing okay. I think I can do this! 





VIncymon said:


> Got married.
> Seranaded my wife with guitar in front of the whole wedding.
> It was a good day.


Dude, that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## CNikki

Not sure if it’s considered as a triumph. But more or less that I defied some expectations which also ties in with mental health.

I picked up my master’s degree earlier this evening. Now it’s to head in a better direction as to what I’ll do with it. That’s a bit scary in itself since it will require many interactions and more expectations. But I’m taking the fact that I finished up to my MA degree as a win.


----------



## MusicalRose21

I finally bit the bullet and signed up for a dating app after having it in my head for years and never having the courage to at least try to put myself out there. It's a big step for me.


----------



## pillbugger

I enrolled in the local college a while ago. I've sent confirmation of my vaccinations and everything, so everything is ready for me to start classes. Except I am terrified to proceed. And I am clueless. I plan on seeing a counselor first. Not sure when.


----------



## snow_drop

I had a phone interview. 
I need to leave this out there so i don't get completely demotivated. 
I most likely won't get to the second interview, but i have yet to hear back the decision. 
But... I'm terrified of phone calls, i think they're the worst thing în the world, i never thought i'd ever put myself in a situation that requires having an interview through a phone call. So i'll give myself that.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I actually managed to go to a social meetup. And I have kept going back again every fortnight. I felt really nervous at first but, that soon resolved itself. The only problem is, the group isn't meeting for another 3 weeks.
Maybe I should go and find another social meetup group.


----------



## Skeletra

I managed to drive my car into my garage for the first time ever today!

Garages and parking areas are anxiety inducing for me, and my doctor wanted me to practice this.
I didn’t break anything, I didn’t damage the car and I didn’t kill anyone, so we’re off to a good start


----------



## alwaystooquiet

I went to a family gathering for the first time in two years. I was worried it would be awkward, but it was nice. I even played the guitar and sang for a bit.


----------



## coeur_brise

I emailed a manager about weather concerns and admitted that it was in part due to a driving phobia. I felt like being honest with her was a good step despite not being transparent much of the time.


----------

